# Isle of Wight 5 day Stay!



## 107012 (Sep 14, 2007)

We did this this trip to the IOW, twice to see family. It was a great offer last year and it's back for this! The offer is for up to 4 adults and 2 DOGS,inc ferry passage and pitch with hookup, all for £117.00

We highly recommend The Orchards site.

http://www2.redfunnel.co.uk/places-to-stay/camping


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

Totally agree, Lbusdriver, it's great value compared to buying your own ferry crossing and site fees separately. Gone up slightly since last year, but what hasn't?

We're going again in April (third year running, sad or what?) but this time two friends are coming with us so everything will only cost half as much! (That's Man Maths for you).

Prefer Southland to Orchards, but that's a purely personal thing because there's a great pub within walking distance, and a fantastic dog walk too.


----------



## 107012 (Sep 14, 2007)

We havn't tried Southlands, so perhaps we should for a change? We're Islanders and always head for the West wight to be near our families, but a change is a good as a rest as they say.

This Red Funnel deal is so very good and especially when you compare it with the rip off prices of Wight Link. We'll be going down soon too and love the dog walking!


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

*IOW Sites*

There is a lovely little site at Wroxall on the IOW-its called Appuldurcombe Camping and Caravan site and although the facilities are limited, the swimming pool is great and the site has a lovely open feel to it, with wonderful views of the downs. There is also a great pub about ten mins walk away called the Four Seasons. Even though I live on the IOW we often spend the weekend there just to get away from it all. (The site is all of 8 miles from home!!!!!!)

If any one happens to be on the IOW during July, I am directing an open-air production of The Wind in the Willows at Appuldurcombe House (just up the road from the camp site) and would love to see anyone from MHF.

Hope you have a lovely time on the Island,

Caulkhead


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

We go to Whitecliff Bay purely because we take our grandson, which he loves, and if he's happy there's a much better chance we will be also.


Excellent value even at the slightly increased prices and very strange pricing calculations and non existent online booking service.


Andrew


----------



## chrisgreen (Jan 13, 2008)

the wife and i and two friends are booked for this deal at whitecliffs,on the 27march for 5 nights with ehu=£153,we are slightly over length,so its a bit dearer but still a good deal.
this will be the first time in years that i have stayed on a site as i normally wild it,but our friends aint up for wilding.

cheers chris


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2007)

*Isle of Wight 5 day stay*

We did this a couple of years ago with our dog. What REALLY impressed me was when I registered at Orchards reception they checked our booking, knew we had booked a dog in and gave me a little container thingy of dog poo bags free of charge.

Brilliant. Like all dog owners we clean up after the dog but their forethought got full marks from us.

Lovely site by the way.


----------

